# Jobs



## Mmolloy (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone
Just wondering how long it usually takes for employers to get back to you after applying for jobs my partner had applied for loads of jobs in Alberta(construction ) but hasn't received any replies even just to say your unsuccessful. Its prob been about a week and a bit now!!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Normally, they don’t send you a “We have received your application” letter at all.

Did he apply for a job at a company that indicated that they are willing to hire people who are not yet eligible to work in Canada? A lot of employers don’t even consider hiring someone who doesn’t have a visa yet.


----------



## Rajeshpiri (Nov 15, 2012)

The best way is to call the concern person to have clarity. Many times due to large number of applications, hr do not reply to each applicant.

Thanks


----------

